# Maria Mancini Magic Mountain (Maduro) Cigar Review - Solid



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This was a solid, respectable cigar.

Initial taste was very good-- very nutty. The cigar evolved into something that was earthy-- almost remini...

Read the full review here: Maria Mancini Magic Mountain (Maduro) Cigar Review - Solid


----------

